# Standby Anesthesia



## chicagocbs (Jun 13, 2008)

One of our anesthesiologists was on "Standby Anesthesia" for a surgical case that ended up not needing anesthesia.  We billed code 99360 to CMS and they denied stating we needed to bill the code that would have been used had anesthesia been needed.  We were also told to attach a modifier to this code.  We will be submitting code 01922 but are not sure which modifier we use to identify as Standby Anesthesia??

Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------

